# which headset should i buy for my "Asus Xonar Essence STX" sound card?



## gpu2016 (Nov 9, 2015)

hey, everybody...
i wondering which of these headphones has better sound>>?
*Astro A40* 100$
*Creative Labs EVO ZxR* 200$
*Sennheiser PC 363D* 207$
money is not issue i'm just looking the best 3.5mm headset for that sound card
Thanks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 9, 2015)

Philips X2 Fidelio or Oppo PM-3


----------



## RCoon (Nov 9, 2015)

Or perhaps some Grado RS2i's! If you've the cash to splash, the HiFiMan HE400's are also relatively awesome too.


----------



## Zakin (Nov 9, 2015)

Considering he said headset, no doubt the Sennheisers, I have the PC350 and PC360s. Superb microphone for not being a standalone.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 9, 2015)

Are you sure money is not issue otherwise I would recommend you the legendary Senheiser Orpheus for a cool price of $55 000.



Haha Grados are good. Sr 225 is good midrange series. I leaning towards the akg k701.

Edit: Arghh I miss the headset part a standalone of micorphone and headphone is usually better than a set if you want the best of both.


----------



## gpu2016 (Nov 9, 2015)

what about 
*HiFiMAN HE-300*?
it's for good price


----------



## Dethroy (Nov 9, 2015)

Looking for a headset, huh? Most people will tell you to simply buy a good pair of headphones + a clip on mic instead. And I would advice you to do the same thing.

Headsets have rather poor audio in comparison. But if it needs to be a headset by all accounts, then definitely buy the Sennheiser - no doubt 'bout that.


----------



## gpu2016 (Nov 14, 2015)

hey, everybody
i decided to buy one of these headphones:
*BeoPlay H6*
*HIFIMAN HE400i* *Planar Magnetic*

which one do you favor for media?
- question : does it requires a dedicated sound card?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 14, 2015)

Did you honestly need to make a separate thread to tell us that you finally narrowed down your choices with headphones and ask another question that totally contradicts your previous thread regarding headphones??

What happened to your Xonar STX mentioned in your previous thread? did it suddenly just burst into flames or get beamed up by aliens?

If i answer your current question and say "No" will you rip the STX out and use it as a coaster?


----------



## Dethroy (Nov 14, 2015)

The BeoPlay H6 is very neutral/analytical, has a very good resolution and a great soundstage but lacks a bit in the bass department (neither bassy nor punchy) and therefor sound a bit boring.

The HE 400i sounds a bit more musical, lacks in soundstage and doesn't offer as detailed highs as the BeoPlay does but has that sweet planar mag bass instead.

The BeoPlay H6 sounds decent when paired with an iPhone/iPod, but both headphones sound better with proper amping.

It really comes down to preference imho.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 14, 2015)

gpu2016 said:


> which one do you favor for media?
> - question : does it requires a dedicated sound card?



what do i favour for sound
Kit that works !  Its so fustrating to have kit that don't work
given the choice i prefer listing to a 5.1 speaker set up

Just plug the jack into the hole on board or dedicated 
with head phones it don't matter for sound quality


----------



## Dethroy (Nov 14, 2015)

A speaker setup that rivals the sound of good audiophile headphones is several times more expensive. But listening to such a set of speakers is more satisfying though - I give you that.

Headphones have the benefit of
1) being able to satisfy audiophile needs without disturbing your loved ones
2) being portable
3) requiring less space and no accurate positioning


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 14, 2015)

In my case and in my defense my father suffers from Alzheimer's and silence pisses him off so i use and listen to my 5.1
when he is not watching/listing to his TV he listens to my system
It help's keep the marbles rolling in his brain
would be Cruel to deprive him of additional Stimulation by using head phones



Dethroy said:


> A speaker setup that rivals the sound of good audiophile headphones is several times more expensive though.



Had the money for that and invested in good gear while i was working   ( that was a while ago )


----------



## Dethroy (Nov 14, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Had the money for that and invested in good gear while i was working   ( that was a while ago )



Anybody that becomes engaged in audio ends up having both eventually


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 14, 2015)

Dethroy said:


> Anybody that becomes engaged in audio ends up having both eventually



Yup thats true just don't use head phones any more
do still use a Turntable  Cd never replaced Vinal in this house it just supplements it


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 14, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Did you honestly need to make a separate thread to tell us that you finally narrowed down your choices with headphones and ask another question that totally contradicts your previous thread regarding headphones??
> 
> What happened to your Xonar STX mentioned in your previous thread? did it suddenly just burst into flames or get beamed up by aliens?
> 
> If i answer your current question and say "No" will you rip the STX out and use it as a coaster?



absolutely glorious


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 14, 2015)

i got a great pair of sennheisers on sale for $20 on newegg. look around and buy the best quality pair you can for the best price. 
thats my rule of thumb for EVRYTHING I purchase.


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 15, 2015)

The H6 is a mediocre sounding headphone compared to its price tag, and the highs are definitely not more detailed than what you get on the higher end offerings from HiFiMAN, Sennheiser, Audio-technica, it is just slightly more dominant due to the FR of the H6. If your aim is good sound for the price get the HiFiMANs, if you want them for the looks get the H6s. 

If you want H6 level sound quality you can get it for a fraction of the cost from SoundMagic, Takstar, Beyerdynamic etc..


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 15, 2015)

Some $4 gimmicks with a good range.
They last 6x as long as some iBeats.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 16, 2015)

@BumbleBee e


----------



## bogmali (Nov 18, 2015)

Thread merged


----------

